# clarification



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

hi
i just  read your reply to a lady on here stating this:
Freezing a normal ejaculated sperm sample usually results in about half the sperm not surviving the freeze and thaw process. So when only small numbers of sperm are found in a SSR, and remember these are often more delicate than a normal ejaculated sperm, we know from experience that these sperm will not survive freezing so a fresh retrieval should be done on the day of egg collection. 

my hubby went through the same as what the lady in question is going through ie an ssr with three straws of sperm found and frozen....however we have had two cycles and both bfn.  but the fertilization process has been fine and the sperm survived the thaw obvioulsy to fertilize the eggs...am just wondering if the above is the case could it be the reason why we get bfn? is it better to have icsi with freshly got sperm from an ssr?

thanking you.


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

babylove said:


> hi
> i just read your reply to a lady on here stating this:
> Freezing a normal ejaculated sperm sample usually results in about half the sperm not surviving the freeze and thaw process. So when only small numbers of sperm are found in a SSR, and remember these are often more delicate than a normal ejaculated sperm, we know from experience that these sperm will not survive freezing so a fresh retrieval should be done on the day of egg collection.
> 
> ...


Hello,

If enough sperm was found to make it suitable for freezing, and it has survived the thaw okay then the research suggests there is little or no difference between using fresh or frozen sperm. The main problem is often getting enough sperm to be able to freeze and get it to survive in the first instance.

Best wishes


----------

